# Graco 455 St Pro



## Ronny (Oct 7, 2011)

I own this airless and am wanting to sell it but don't have a clue as to the value of the thing. Can someone help me out? I can tell you that it was repacked by someone that my local Sherwin-Williams sent it to. It has new 50' line on it and a Graco contractor series 2 finger gun with it also. Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

here in the Boston area you may be able to get $200.00. the 455 st is a pretty old unit


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

I just came across this thread trying to find info on the 455ST. If you see this I was wondering if you ever sold yours and how much you got for it? I just bought one today in the Cincinnati area for $80! I figured I can't go wrong with it do that price. Came with 50' of hose and a gun, not sure which gun but I'm gonna. Clean it up tomorrow and find the model info. Looks like it supports up to a 0.21 tip and 3000 psi and .44GPM. If nothing else I hope to make a good back up sprayer out of it. Does anyone know how old these are? I'm not finding out much on them on the web but I'm in a hotel tonight and didnt bring my laptop so I've just done some quick checking. Anybody still have this model and use it regularly?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> here in the Boston area you may be able to get $200.00. the 455 st is a pretty old unit


This is a fair assessment imo. If it is in like new condition maybe 300-25 ish on ebay but after ebay fees and paypal fees you will be in the 260 range. If it a rode hard unit as is may bring less than Jack's assessment.

jmo.


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Workaholic, you seem to be a really great asset in these forums. I don't think I'm going to sell mine but I was curious of the value. I got it home today and ran water through it and it appears to work great! I'm surprised by how quiet it is, at first it didnt sound like the motor was running enough until I hit the trigger and saw how much pressure it had! The only problem I can see is on the prime tube/drain off it has a metal u shaped piece from the unit that connects to the actual prime tube that has a small hole and leaks only when I switch from spray to prime but I think a little JB weld on it would fix it right up. I'm going to do a little maintenance on this thing and add it to my sprayer collection, I know for the $80 I got it for I can't lose. The guy I bought it from said he bought the storage unit just for the compressor and pressure washer that was in it so he was happy to. Kind of a win/win except for the poor fella that lost his tools, seems like I come across a lot of paint stuff from storage auctions

www.DiscountHousePainters.com


----------

